# Marc's Visual Journal



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

gday gents.. going to start a journal from now on.. i have already posted my diet etc in another thread but ill re-post it in here and use this as my jounral.. will also have pics etc every 2 months or so.. and also max lifts.. so here it goes..

Starting stats:

Height - 178cm

Weight - 66kgs

Lifts:

Squats - 160kgs

Deads - 150kgs

Flat Bench (DB) - 70kgs (35 each)

Decline Smith - 85kgs

Goals: By 17/01/2009

Squats - 200kgs

Deads - 200kgs

Flat Bench (DB) - 100kgs (50 each)

Weight - 76kgs

---------------

5am Breakfast:

100g Oats

3 Whl Eggs

Whey

Milk

- all blended up into a shake.

9-10am Snack:

180g Tuna

Multigrain Bread

Cashews (Handful)

12-1pm Lunch

Chicken Breast / Rump Steak

Salad / Vegies

Low GI Rice

Fish Oil (3000mg)

3-4pm Snack

Tuna Sandwich

Museli

6pm Pre-WO

Stack (Creatine, Dextrose, BCAA's, Amino Acids)

Banana

6:30ish - TRAINING

7:30ish Post-WO

Whey & Oats pre-blended, then add milk/water in shaker.

8:00 Dinner

If still at work & didn't prep during the day I usually have 2x microwave meals & another shake. Otherwise if at home -

Chicken Breast / Rump Steak

Salad / Vegies

Low GI Rice

Fish Oil (3000mg)

10:00 Pre-bed

Whey & Oats

80g Low-fat cottage cheese

TOTALS

Carbs: 286.5

Protein: 433.8

Fats: 100

Calories: 4485

-----------------

program (courtesy of punkfloyd. thanks mate!)

*MONDAY*

*
*Incline / Decline Bench - 3x6 (cycle incl and decl week by week)

Dumbell Press - 3x6

Dips - 2x Failure (BW)

Lateral Raise - 3x15

Clean & Press - 3x8

*WEDNESDAY*

*
*Chinups - 3x Failure (BW)

Bent-Over Row - 3x12

Deadlift - 10, 5, 5, 20

Shrugs - 2x12

Hammer Curls - 2x10

*FRIDAY*

Squats - 10, 5, 5, 20

Calf Raise - 4x25

Leg Curls - 4x15

Leg Extensions - 3x15

Lunges - 3x15

will update next week with starting lifts.. see how i go.

------

now for piccies!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

****ing hell marc you got some good lifts there bro and your ripped too! Good luck with your journal!


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Captain Hero said:


> ****ing hell marc you got some good lifts there bro and your ripped too! Good luck with your journal!


cheers buddy.. i push what my mate who is 10kgs heavier than me does.. always been strong just not big.. unfortunately 

**EDIT**

as i said in my diet thread in the other section, im going to drop my deads & squats off a little due to tight hammies and a slight pelvic tilt.. don't want to hurt my lower back pushing too much too early.. while i work on my flexibility and getting those abs a bit stronger to tilt my hips back to neutral im going to drop the weight on both those 2 lifts..


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> ****ing hell marc you got some good lifts there bro and your ripped too! Good luck with your journal!


Thats what I was thinking!!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

160kg squat? are they ATG for reps?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

PARAMANIAC said:


> 160kg squat? are they ATG for reps?


Of course not every one knows a squat is where you go down 6 inches and come back up:crazy:

Very lean mate good luck


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

nice one aussie, very shredded mate,


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

PARAMANIAC said:


> 160kg squat? are they ATG for reps?


i never go deeper then 90 degrees... i want to keep my knees when im old and slow thanks.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

AussieMarc said:


> i never go deeper then 90 degrees... i want to keep my knees when im old and slow thanks.


Same here, if I go much lower than 90 I feel tight in my knees and they pop all day when I walk.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

trying to self diagnose here.. is it a hip rotation or scoliosis that is skewing my alignment? look at the 1st pic


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

good work man


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Mate you got some very impressive lifts there for your weight, ever thought about p'lifting?

Diet looks good but just one little thing why the dextrose before training?


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Jock said:


> Mate you got some very impressive lifts there for your weight, ever thought about p'lifting?
> 
> Diet looks good but just one little thing why the dextrose before training?


as explained in my other thread mate, i don't have the lower back for it. i have a pelvic tilt (self diagnosed) due to tight hammies and overdeveloped muscle in my lower back.. causing my back to arch too much when squatting/deadlifting.. if i get a chance ill show you what i mean with a video of me doing a BW squat... feel a bit put off by recording a squat in the gym 

reason for the dextrose is because its in my stack.. could move my stack to post-WO if thats more desirable?


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey marc, great post mate! Some big weights your lifting mate... awesome work!  your diet looks great too.. (cant beleive your having trouble adding weight on that diet..I'm on similar and seeing some great progress) just one thing...your immediate post w/o meal.. your not eating many fast GI carbs? This is when I consume approx 100g (most needed time) of high GI carbs such as ripe banana/fruit/fruit juice, Maltodextrin etc to quickly refuel the muscle glycogen thats been burnt up with heavy work... before the whey can help rebuild.

Top work mate and megga lean! keep up the journal... will be great to follow your progress!


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Bulk1 said:


> Hey marc, great post mate! Some big weights your lifting mate... awesome work!  your diet looks great too.. (cant beleive your having trouble adding weight on that diet..I'm on similar and seeing some great progress) just one thing...your immediate post w/o meal.. your not eating many fast GI carbs? This is when I consume approx 100g (most needed time) of high GI carbs such as ripe banana/fruit/fruit juice, Maltodextrin etc to quickly refuel the muscle glycogen thats been burnt up with heavy work... before the whey can help rebuild.
> 
> Top work mate and megga lean! keep up the journal... will be great to follow your progress!


its a new diet buddy.. thats why.. my last few attempts at dieting failed miserably so im focusing primarily on diet now and training 2nd.. which beforehand was the other way round..

no im not eating many fast gi's.. but i suppose another banana post-wo would be beneficial then? cheers..

all advice taken on board guys.. keep it comin.. you have all helped me sh!tloads already.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

AussieMarc said:


> its a new diet buddy.. thats why.. my last few attempts at dieting failed miserably so im focusing primarily on diet now and training 2nd.. which beforehand was the other way round..
> 
> no im not eating many fast gi's.. but i suppose another banana post-wo would be beneficial then? cheers..
> 
> all advice taken on board guys.. keep it comin.. you have all helped me sh!tloads already.


are you still on the *recreational meds* Marc?


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Captain Hero said:


> are you still on the *recreational meds* Marc?


haha from time to time buddy yeh.. its the one thing im not giving the flick just yet as im having too much fun..

i know the rec meds i take are great for putting you in a catabolic phase  but oh well.. something i have to counter with more food..

realistically however, i probably only touch the things once a month at most.. and when i use i only have 2.


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

160k squat bloody hell that`s very impressive m8! but I`d definitely swap the Pre and Post WO meals with each other!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump for vids of 160kg Squat @ 66kg


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

TH&S said:


> Bump for vids of 160kg Squat @ 66kg


see what i can do buddy.. i don't like doing 1RM's often


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

AussieMarc said:


> see what i can do buddy.. i don't like doing 1RM's often


Cool. Thats a great lift at that body weight Marc. You should be proud.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

looking good mate !!

low body fat and very vascular !!

keep it up Bro !!


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

genan said:


> 160k squat bloody hell that`s very impressive m8! but I`d definitely swap the Pre and Post WO meals with each other!


whey and oats pre-WO ya reckon? hmmm ok ill give it a shot on wednesday.. i fear ill feel fairly bloated after that though.



TH&S said:


> Cool. Thats a great lift at that body weight Marc. You should be proud.


cheers buddy.. i was proud the day i did it but we will see if my body will cope with it again  .. ill give 140 for reps a shot on friday and report back.. and then in a fortnight ill give the 160 a shot again.



Big_Dan said:


> looking good mate !!
> 
> low body fat and very vascular !!
> 
> keep it up Bro !!


cheers mate.. just need some size now


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Diet wise two things jump out at me,

From 10am until 8pm there are no fats, you need more dude as you are lean, more fish caps? peanuts?

Also from 5am until 9-10 you aint eating which is a big gap, maybe a quick shake in here?

Good luck with it


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Diet wise two things jump out at me,
> 
> From 10am until 8pm there are no fats, you need more dude as you are lean, more fish caps? peanuts?
> 
> ...


cheers torch..

i put together a batch of those peanut butter protein bars posted a thousand times in the recipe section and loved them.. ate 5 of them in a day  .. so i was actually planning on adding 2 of those in during the day..

as for the gap between 5am and 9am.. im usually booked out at work between those hours and thats why.. i try and leave my shake till the moment i walk out the door to drive to work.. quite often even drink it while im opening up the gym for the receptionist.. however once 5:30 hits im usually busy right through till about 9.. if i do get a break i usually bump all my meals forward slightly and add an extra snack before pre-WO meal.

the reason i didn't actually write it down in my diet is because more often then not i won't be able to get that extra meal in.. so if i do it's extra calories.. but i don't then at least i have had the minimum 4500 cals.

would love some ideas to jam some food down my trap if you have any.. even if it is one bite of the peanut bar in between every session i have in the morning?


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

AussieMarc said:


> whey and oats pre-WO ya reckon? hmmm ok ill give it a shot on wednesday.. i fear ill feel fairly bloated after that though.


give it a shot bud. generally: complex CH before WO, simple CH post WO.

the first will give you sustained energy for the WO unlike simple CH.

the latter is ideal for quickly replenishing the empty glycogen stores of the muscles post WO and inducing insulin spike which is ideal if you`re taking monohydrate.

Also the whey in the preWO shake ensures that the muscles will have readily available aminos during and after WO should they need it /which I believe they do/

just my way of thinking, for what it`s worth


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Think smple dude, a couple of bananas? They dont smell, dont need heating of prep so clients wont mind? Nice fast carbs in there to keep you going until 9-10. The morning shake is good as there are a nice mix of protein and carbs in there, maybe add some fish oils or peanut butter in the shake.

Try this out for a week and see how you get on. its pointless making too many suggestions you need to bed in a little first dude.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

pre-work out u could also have whey and a banana !!

as i find whey and oats are too heavy on my stomach before training,

and also what is ur calorie intake matey ?


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

Big_Dan said:


> pre-work out u could also have whey and a banana !!
> 
> as i find whey and oats are too heavy on my stomach before training,
> 
> and also what is ur calorie intake matey ?


instead of say 100g you can try 50g in the first 1-2 weeks or so then slowly up it as your body/stomach adapts to it. but I`ll leave it at it as I don`t want to forcefeedd you lot oats lol


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Think smple dude, a couple of bananas? They dont smell, dont need heating of prep so clients wont mind? Nice fast carbs in there to keep you going until 9-10. The morning shake is good as there are a nice mix of protein and carbs in there, maybe add some fish oils or peanut butter in the shake.
> 
> Try this out for a week and see how you get on. its pointless making too many suggestions you need to bed in a little first dude.


yeah mate good point.. and bananas are very very easy to get down.. so yeh seems like a good move. cheers buddy.. *modifies diet*


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

> instead of say 100g you can try 50g in the first 1-2 weeks or so then slowly up it as your body/stomach adapts to it. but I`ll leave it at it as I don`t want to forcefeedd you lot oats lol


lmao , ive force fed myslef oats before , was not a pretty sight 15 mins later !! haha

sorry for high jacking the thread:rolleyes:


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Big_Dan said:


> pre-work out u could also have whey and a banana !!
> 
> as i find whey and oats are too heavy on my stomach before training,
> 
> and also what is ur calorie intake matey ?


yeh however im already having 3 shakes a day and already i believe that is too much.. a supplement isn't a replacement so i would prefer real food. but yeh ill chuck it in after this week as im trying to get into the hang of the current diet before i make too many changes.

calorie intake is sitting at about 4500.. for someone as lean and a fast acting metabolism like me, i would see that as a minimum.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

genan said:


> instead of say 100g you can try 50g in the first 1-2 weeks or so then slowly up it as your body/stomach adapts to it. but I`ll leave it at it as I don`t want to forcefeedd you lot oats lol


yeh mate ill chuck them in on wednesday and see how they make me feel during the session.. i do love oats.. however i got a bit over them after eating them for breakfast for the last 6 months.. hence why i blend them..

in a shake they aren't to bad as they don't end up as thick and creamy as they do cooked in the morning.. the more calories i get in me the better anyway mate so ill throw them in..

**EDIT**

diet has been changed (on my excel spreadsheet).. the change is basically i added 50g oats & whey in a shake and moved the stack to post-wo..

added 2x bananas between breakfast and snack 1..


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

ok 3 days in...

this diet is killing me!! im fine in the morning.. but after lunch time i feel like i have to force feed myself every meal. its dreadful. i have 2 tuna sandwiches and one to go.. this last one is a killer right now. time for another shake soon i think.. to was all this food down. however that will only make me feel more bloated.

i feel like crap but know i gotta eat.

as for lifts - my back wasn't kind to me today so my deadlifts suffered as a result of.. i even felt my lower back in my BO rows this morning which is a first.. not good.

going to book in for a physio appointment next week to make sure everything is safe and sound to continue doing deadlifts and squats.

an injury is the last thing i need.. for once im actually deadly motivated to do this yet my back plays up..

might be just one of those days!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

AussieMarc said:


> ok 3 days in...
> 
> this diet is killing me!! im fine in the morning.. but after lunch time i feel like i have to force feed myself every meal. its dreadful. i have 2 tuna sandwiches and one to go.. this last one is a killer right now. time for another shake soon i think.. to was all this food down. however that will only make me feel more bloated.
> 
> i feel like crap but know i gotta eat.


I know exactly how you feel mate, it's horrible but gotta be done, give it 4-5 days and the bloat will reduce, couple weeks probably before the food gets easier to eat


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

ah24 said:


> I know exactly how you feel mate, it's horrible but gotta be done, give it 4-5 days and the bloat will reduce, couple weeks probably before the food gets easier to eat


yeh mate all i can do is EAT EAT EAT and EAT... my colleagues were laughing at me trying do down my 2x 95g tins of tuna on 3 multigrain bread 2 hours after lunch..


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

I know being lean you might find this a crazy idea but HIIT will improve your appetite a lot. Non catabolic and a nice GH boost.


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

looking very good m8, nice and ripped lyk bruce lee


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

AussieMarc said:


> yeh mate all i can do is EAT EAT EAT and EAT... my colleagues were laughing at me trying do down my 2x 95g tins of tuna on 3 multigrain bread 2 hours after lunch..


Theres such a thing as "overkill" mate, even on a bulker.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> I know being lean you might find this a crazy idea but HIIT will improve your appetite a lot. Non catabolic and a nice GH boost.


Agreed. Tabatas also gives me a massive Libido kick


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

AussieMarc said:


> yeh mate all i can do is EAT EAT EAT and EAT... my colleagues were laughing at me trying do down my 2x 95g tins of tuna on 3 multigrain bread 2 hours after lunch..


Perhaps too much for one meal...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

AussieMarc said:


> ...
> 
> TOTALS
> 
> ...


Not enough carbs and too much protein for a bulk...

Carbs are protein sparing... That much protein and your body will just be converting what it doesn't need to glucose / excreting it out...

I also very very very highly doubt you need all that food - as you obviously haven't been eating that much in the past - hence your comments on how the diet is killing you...

Personally - I'd start with 200g Protein, 400g Carbs, 50g Fat (mainly from EFAs) for two weeks and see how your weight gain goes.

Up the carbs by say 30g ED and the fats by 10g ED if you're not gaining weight after two weeks.

Assuming all this is being done 'naturally'...?


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

TH&S said:


> Not enough carbs and too much protein for a bulk...
> 
> Carbs are protein sparing... That much protein and your body will just be converting what it doesn't need to glucose / excreting it out...
> 
> ...


i was eating consistently 3500 cals daily before this diet mate, and i wasn't gaining as i do too much recreational cardio (cross country mountain biking, surfing, rock climbing.. at least 2x a week) and my job is active (being a PT) i take some clients for runs etc.. so cardio wise i was doing too much and what i was eating was just going down the drain..

i tried eating more carbs but i felt like sh!t doing it and still wasn't getting anywhere.. ive built my diet around everything that people have said on here - change this, change that.. perhaps im miscalculating the macros in my food?

today has felt good, food wise. i know it's only 10:00 but i feel satisfied.. this morning i actually woke up hungry.

however yes im open to all suggestions.. what should i change? half the tuna on multigrain to 1 can and 1 slice of bread? take out a shake? add more oats/muesli?

i find ii have to get 7 meals in if i eat every 2 hours as i wake up at 4:00 most days and then go to bed around 10:30-11:00 at night - due to work..

so that means 4:00, 6-7:00, 9:00, 12:00, 2-3:00, 5-6:00, 8-9:00

anyway, thanks as always TH&S.. let me know what you think i should change and ill give it a shot next week and compare the 2.. my diet is a decent improvement from what i was previously eating so i would like to stick to this for the next week at least because im already in the habbit of it.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

TH&S said:


> Agreed. Tabatas also gives me a massive Libido kick


Does dry-humping the floor whilst gasping for air count?



Diet looks good marc, sorry to hear baout your troubles getting the food down ya, I suppose its a habit more than anything.

Did you move the dextrose to PWO btw?


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

yeh jock mate i did..

as for eating - the past 2 days have been a breeze to get the food down.. in fact i find myself feeling a little bit hungry late at night and early morning so maybe im missing something at night?

as for my diet. im going to try and reconstruct it and add more carbs (thanks to a few of you boys that have given me advice on that topic).. and cut out a bit of protein.. but im just worried since i have started this diet, at first it was hard to get it down me.. now im starting to feel hungry at some stages! and that can be an hour or so after my last meal.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

AussieMarc said:


> yeh jock mate i did..
> 
> as for eating - the past 2 days have been a breeze to get the food down.. in fact i find myself feeling a little bit hungry late at night and early morning so maybe im missing something at night?
> 
> as for my diet. im going to try and reconstruct it and add more carbs (thanks to a few of you boys that have given me advice on that topic).. and cut out a bit of protein.. but im just worried since i have started this diet, at first it was hard to get it down me.. now im starting to feel hungry at some stages! and that can be an hour or so after my last meal.


Is it that you are hungry? Or that you weren't satiated by the previous meal?

If its the former - then eat.

If its the latter then correct the macros on the meal


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

TH&S said:


> Is it that you are hungry? Or that you weren't satiated by the previous meal?
> 
> If its the former - then eat.
> 
> If its the latter then correct the macros on the meal


just that i am hungry mate.. ill wake up craving food.. run downstairs and make my shake first thing.. have my other meals as i go during the day.. fairly cruisy - the same as what i have in my original post but slightly less serving sizes (when it comes to the tuna & nuts and what not..)

then i hit dinner.. have dinner and than by bed time im hungry again so i have my shake.. but after dinner i NEED to have my shake & cottage cheese otherwise im literally hungry.


----------

